
IntelliJ Platform Roadmap for 2020 - based2
https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2019/12/intellij-platform-roadmap-for-2020/
======
gravypod
I wish jetbrains would tackle the CitC space. They're well poised to do so.

~~~
stephenr
CitC ?

~~~
gravypod
Clients in the cloud. Essentially running your dev environment, terminal + IDE
+ VCS + entire isolated copy of prod, as a web service. This way you can
deploy, curl, and tinker to your heart's content.

